# Road rides on the Outer Banks



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I'll be in KIll Devil Hills in mid Sept for a few weeks. Years ago I was in Nags Head and the only road rides seemed to be north and south on 12.

Are there any 20-30 mile round trip routes other than 12?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I was in Duck for the 4th of July week, sadly without my bike. I saw plenty of people riding on the main north/south road, and there seemed to be a fair number of nice back roads to ride around near the bridge to the mainland, but beyond that it looks pretty limited...


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

You can ride over to Roanoke Island and back, though you will still have to ride on RT12 for a few miles. From KDH that should be about 25-30 miles. I live in Nags Head and sometimes ride through Manteo over the old Manns Harbour and back to the beach over the new bridge, about 30 miles. Almost 10 miles on bridges. 

Check it out here
mans harbour loop by myk001 at Garmin Connect - Details


Mike


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

I rode from Duck to the lighthouse in Corrolla every day when I was there in the early part of August. Other than seeing the occasional pretty lady, the ride was fairly non eventful and boring. The mornings are the best time to ride in the outter banks. The dinner traffic is insufferable, especially on friday and saturday.


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

Back from OBX. I did end up riding South then North on NC 12. No problem with traffic (don't know about "in season"). At least some shoulder/bike lane all the way. 

I did find a route that I liked better that ended up being a little over 20 miles with 12+ of it being through neighborhoods and the remainer on Rte 12.

On the days that the temp was forcast to be high I rode early in the morning so heat wasn't bad.


----------



## cbumga11 (May 3, 2009)

If only i knew earlier. I would have been down.


----------



## cbumga11 (May 3, 2009)

Also there is a great 25 mile ride in Buxton.....


----------

